# George’s new book



## Ed Wiser (6 Jan 2020)

When looking at books on Amazon I found this as a suggestion.


----------



## Thumper (7 Jan 2020)

Preordered. Thank you


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jan 2020)

Reserved mine at UK Amazon. Maybe George will do a special signing for UKAPS members at Aquarium Gardens after the book release 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquascapin...?keywords=george+farmer&qid=1578391471&sr=8-3


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> UK Amazon. Maybe George will do a special signing for UKAPS members at Aquarium Gardens after the book release
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquascapin...?keywords=george+farmer&qid=1578391471&sr=8-3
> 
> View attachment 130523


I think he should sign some for us fellow ukaps members and youtube followers 

Would be great George 
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (7 Jan 2020)

I guess you haven’t watched his video. 



He is going to do a book signing tour.


----------



## Ady34 (19 Jan 2020)

Just preordered mine too.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2020)

Nearly finished the manuscript...


----------



## Deano3 (31 Jan 2020)

George Farmer said:


> Nearly finished the manuscript...


Cant wait mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onoma1 (31 Jan 2020)

Any chance of a signing up north (ie beyond Brum). HS2 won't quite be in place, however, I understand that we are still connected to the south east


----------



## Onoma1 (31 Jan 2020)

Sorry forgot to add a smiley face....  . We do want to see you in the North...you don't even need a passport to get there


----------



## Rich1867 (1 Feb 2020)

August is ages away! Gonna have to get it on pre-order though.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Feb 2020)

I expect a free signed copy in the post


----------

